# The Updated List, Before Late Summer/Fall Spree



## parvi_17 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well summer is quickly coming to a close and I am preparing to have my annual late summer/fall buying spree; at this time of the year I can get awesome slippers from my society and from local vendors. I made a few purchases over the summer, so my list has lengthened a little.

Paphs:

armeniacum
delenatii X2
insigne X2
malipoense X3
micranthum X3 (being shipped in September)
spicerianum X3
wilhelminiae
Avalon Mist
Deperle
Ho Chi Minh
Lady Booth
Norito Hasegawa
Wossner Armenijack
(Claire de Lune x philippinense var. alba)
(Joyce Hasegawa x chamberlainianum)
(Ruby Peacock x Hampshire Raven)
(S. Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
(Valerie Tonkin x Maudiae)
(Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum
(Z4135 x charlesworthii)

Phrags:

besseae 'Fire Engine' x 'First Choice'
schlimii
Ecua-bess
Grande
Memoria Garren Weaver
Saint Ouen
schlimii 'Wilcox' AM/AOS
Sedenii 'Blush'

Cyps:

acaule X2
macranthos
parviflorum var. makasin X2
parviflorum var. pubescens X8
reginae X3
x alaskanum
Emil
Gisela
Michael
Ulla Silkens X2

Others:

Aerangis citrata
Bletilla albostriata
Bletilla striata X2
B. striata var. alba
Brassia Eternal Wind 'Summer Dream' HCC/AOS
Cym. NOID
Dactylorhiza purpurella
Den. kingianum
Den. NOID
Dtps. (Dtps. Taisuco Okay Stripes x Phal. amabilis)
Odm. Violetta von Holm 'Dominique'
Odontonia Memoria Martin Orenstein 'Lulu' HCC/AOS
Phal. Maki Watanabe
Phal. Orchid World
Phal. (Taisuco Kochidan x Yukimai) x self
Promenaea Florafest Cheetah


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

jeez.....thats a huge haul....great picks though


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry Marco - I should have worded that better - this is not a haul, but my updated complete list after the purchases made over the summer the new purchases are:

Paphs:

malipoense X3
micranthum X3
spicerianum X3

Cyps:

Emil
Michael
acaule

Others:

Phal. Orchid World
Phal. (Taisuco Kochidan x Yukimai) x self


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

You still hauled in 14 plants lol...thats still a big haul!


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah I suppose so!


----------



## cyp8472 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats a nice list! Could use more cyps though. Please tell me how well your x alaskanum and Gisela are doing. Keep me posted on Emil and Michael next spring. Plan on expanding my cyp hybrids this fall and curious to know how well some grow.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool Haul!

Ramon


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cyp8472,
I know I need more Cyps. They are my favorite group of orchids as a whole but I can't afford to have any shipped in right now... the ones I have I've bought from local sources. The x alaskanum is a very small plant but may bloom next year; the other hybrids are blooming size. The Gisela I just bought this spring with two flowering shoots; I've so far detected two dormant buds for next year but the plant hasn't gone dormant yet so I should find at least one more later on. I'll be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2007)

Question, your list notes Phrag schlimii "Wilcox", have you checked it in flower.
Reason for mention is that schlimii "Wilcox" is noted as a Hybrid, probably 
Phrag Cardinale.


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 10, 2007)

Roy said:


> Question, your list notes Phrag schlimii "Wilcox", have you checked it in flower.
> Reason for mention is that schlimii "Wilcox" is noted as a Hybrid, probably
> Phrag Cardinale.



Yep I know that. Thanks!


----------



## cyp8472 (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you tried planteck, ya li and Frasers? They are Canadian companies.

Here are the links if you haven't: (copy, then paste?)

http://www.planteck.com//catalogue/default.php?cPath=1_6&osCsid=66cbc9eff3d5af5af1242b87e50369bb

http://orchideesdeyali.com/

http://www.thimblefarms.com/


----------

